# Word not opening files



## Jmo140 (Dec 12, 2006)

For the past month or so, since I upgraded my computer's RAM, I've been having troubles with Microsoft Word. The latest problem is that I cannot open any saved documents in Word. I can still type up documents and use word fine, and the files _do_ save, but they cannot be opened, whether I try to open them from Microsoft Word or I go into My Documents and attempt to open them.

Does anyone know what the problem is or how I could fix it (without reinstalling Word; I lost the installation disk)?

Also, I've gone through and deleted the normal.dot templates (someone told me that might help) but it has done nothing to help load the documents.


----------



## Jmo140 (Dec 12, 2006)

Also, I'd like to add that when I delete the normal.dot templates, MS Word runs fine, but only once. If I close it and try to open it again, it will not open. But if I delete the normal.dot template again, it is useable again (once).


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

Sounds as though each doc might be being corrupted during the save. Have you tried a Repair? From within Word go to File Open. Select the file name, but *don't open the file*. Now go to the bottom-right of the File Open dialogue box, and hit the dropdown (it's part of the 'Open' button), and choose *Open and Repair.*

You might also want to try a Repair on Word itself. From within Word go to Help > Detect and Repair. Note that you might need your Office CD. It could just be a corrupt installation.


----------



## joshthemaster06 (Jan 15, 2007)

Another Hint.
Try going to Control Panel-->Add/Remove Programs-->Look for your Office Package listed--> Click add/remove then click repair and then continue.
This will repair all the files for you


----------

